# Steyr is out of business



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just found this on another forum...

http://gunlovers.19.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=1141&highlight=


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Too bad - they've made some solid guns over the years. 

On the upside, B&T took over manufacturing of the TMP pistol..


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Good riddance.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

There's nothing about it on their web site yet.

http://www.steyr-mannlicher.com/en/


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I hate to hear this. My M9 has been a good pistol, if the M9A1 gets cheap enough, might have to pick one up.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*Steyr Mannlicher*

I might have seen this coming!!

Steyr's fatal troubles started when their original factory got yanked out from under them some years back.

That should have been the end, but they procured another facility and started up again, a very expensive undertaking. You have to remember, these European makers exist solely on Government contracts, being there is little or no civilian sales in their own back yard.
I understand Styer had a contract with Iran, which went over like a lead balloon. More than likely, their demise is tied to the UN sanctions placed on that horrid little sand pit and the lack of other government contracts!!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I told my friend about this, hes been wanting a Styer for sometime now....I told him its now or never, lol.

And at the prices they are now, I might have to snag one myself...


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow! I didn't know that.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Had a Steyr M40. Didn't care for it at all. Traded it in for my PT100SS.


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

Actually thats not exactly true, they aren't out of business, just been sold to a new owner and under reorg. 
CDNN purchased all existing distributor stock, but Steyr (in GA) will still be doing support/repair while the re-org is going on.
Lot's of info in Steyrclub.com


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

+1 above
this is like the fifth time I've heard Steyr is out of business since I researched and bought my first 1 about 4 years ago. Yet they have been making guns since the 1860's!!
Granted they did go through a few importers and warranty centers in the US before they built their own facilities in the US. And it was recently sold (much like S&W was a few years ago when it was teetering on bankruptcy).


----------

